
Curve9767 - rainworld
https://github.com/pornin/curve9767
======
lisper
It's easy for items like this to get lost in the deluge of submissions to HN,
but this really deserves some attention. It's one of the best crypto papers I
have ever read, an absolute model of clarity and accessibility. Well worth
reading.

